# Farmspots Diverse



## Axeleron (26. November 2010)

Servus,
ich bin gerade dabei Alchi und Juwe mit meinem Dudu hochzuskillen und bräuchte noch ein bisschen Arthas' Tränen, Blindkraut und Eisenerz (Zum Sondieren wegen den Citrin) aber seit 4.0.3a bin ich da ein bisschen aufgeschmissen ich hoffe das jmd weiß wo man diese 3 Sachen gut farmen kann.


----------



## Lordpotter (26. November 2010)

Ich Würde dir Empfehlen in der Buffed.de Datenbank nachzuschauen da diese auch schon Cataclysm Daten drin hat und somit die Spots wo man die Kräuter/Erze finden wird.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche


----------



## Axeleron (27. November 2010)

naja wenn ich die suche dann bekomm ich zB so ne tolle map von hügel der klingenhauer ... bringt mich jetz nich unbedingt weiter :-/


----------



## Calinna (27. November 2010)

Eisenvorkommen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?o=1735
Blindkraut:	http://wowdata.buffed.de/?o=1735
Arthas' Tränen 	http://wowdata.buffed.de/?o=142141

Wenn du die gelinkten Seiten öffnest erscheint eine Karte. Über dieser Karte stehen in gelb weitere Gebietsnamen. Klickst du darauf, wird die entsprechende Karte des Gebiets angezeigt mit den Farmspots


----------



## Axeleron (27. November 2010)

also blindkraut kann man gut in westlichen pestländer farmen sw von andorhal oder in feralas im norden aber Arthas Träne find ich ned das kann doch ned blizzards ernst sein das es das nurnoch in ner ini gibt


----------



## Sinistryx (27. November 2010)

Also, Eisenerz kann man auch gut im Hinterland oder in den westlichen Pestländern bekommen.
Meine Zwergenschamanin ist über viele Eisenadern gestolpert, die sie blöderweise nicht abbauen konnte.


----------



## Axeleron (27. November 2010)

eisen hab ich mittlerweile genug durch das sammeln der blindkräuter ^^ (bergbau + kräuterkunde) aber diese verdammten tränen -.-


----------



## Danalina (30. November 2010)

im nethersturm  bei halaa in der nähe kann man gut urnether farmen


----------

